# لو عندك قطعة فحم شو راح تكتب ع الجدران



## نجمة الثريا (20 أكتوبر 2013)

مرحبا كيفكم يا أعضــــاء .... :t31:

بتمنى تكونو بخير . leasantr

موضوعي بعنوان ... :t13:

لو عندك قطعة فحم شو راح تكتب ع الجدران

لو في عندك حكم، مقولة، كلمة، أي شيء حابين تكتبوها ع الجدران ...

حتى يشوفوها الكل ... ​


----------



## نجمة الثريا (20 أكتوبر 2013)

راح اكتب على الجدان...

أنــا هناك حيث الماضي والحاضر والمستقبل ... "نجمة الثريا"​


----------



## +KiMO+ (20 أكتوبر 2013)

ربنا موجود​


----------



## أَمَة (20 أكتوبر 2013)

مش هكتب خالص 
محافطة على النظافة
لأن الحيطان ليست مكانا للكتابة
إلا إذا كانت مخصصة لهذا الهدف.

وساعتها سوف اكتب
حافظ على أملاك الغير
 ولا تكتب على حيطان الأبنية​


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (20 أكتوبر 2013)

هاكتب من مقولاتي

حلاوتها في مش بس في حموتها انما في حوتها اي حوا اوالمرأة بصفة خاصة

النساء سنابل والبنات زهرات والرجال قنابل والولاد ذرات

يبقي الشيطان هدني لو خلاني اشتري الاخرة بها الدني

بمعني اشتري الاخرة بالحياة الدنيا

المشكلة الاقتصادية تراكم الديون

المشكلة الصحية   تراكم الدهون

المشكلة الاجتماعية قلة ان تراكم العيون

في حال لو لاقا اعجابك ساوافيكي بجديد

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## magdyzaky (20 أكتوبر 2013)

الدنيا زاى المراجيحة 

ههههههههههههههه


----------



## نجمة الثريا (21 أكتوبر 2013)

أشكركم جميعا لردودكم الرائعة ..​ 
أتمنى أن تستمرو بالكتاب على الجدران  بس لا تكتبو على جدران الجيران  ههههه​


----------



## أَمَة (21 أكتوبر 2013)

هههههه
حلوة الجدران والجيران
 ع الوزن
دي مش جت ع بالي​


----------



## نجمة الثريا (21 أكتوبر 2013)

*دي طلعت كدا معي *​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (21 أكتوبر 2013)

*هكتب 
تعلموا المحبة 
و اجعلوها دستور​
موضوع ذي السكر يا نجمة 
مواضيعك كلها جميلة ذيك حبيبة قلبي
و اكيد هرجع تاني 
اشخبط معاكم​*


----------



## النهيسى (21 أكتوبر 2013)

هروح لبيت صديق
سافر لأمريكا من زمن بعيد
ووحشنى جدا
وهكتب له
متى ستعود
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
​


----------



## نجمة الثريا (21 أكتوبر 2013)

*أشكركم لتواجدكم ... واصلوا *​


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (21 أكتوبر 2013)

من دواعي سروري لو عقلي دا واعي لشروري

المعلمة بضم الميم تعلم النشئ وبكسرها تعلم النشل

لا نؤكل اطفالنا من باعة جائلين ولو جائعين

جزيل الشكر عا موضوعك الحلو وتشجيعك كتاباتنا فيه

الي اللقاء وفي امان الله


----------



## نجمة الثريا (22 أكتوبر 2013)

*أشكرك مينا على إضافاتك الجميلة .. أتمنى المتابعة*​


----------



## نجمة الثريا (22 أكتوبر 2013)

*سأكتب وبالخط العريض على تلك الجدار*

*مهما كنت متميزاً ، فهناك شخص أفضل منك. ومهما كنت سيئاً ، فهناك من هو أسوأ منك.*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (22 أكتوبر 2013)

انا لا احب الكتابة على الجدران
يجب ان نحافظ على جمال الجدران ولا نشوهها
باى كلمات
ولكن ماذا تتمنى ان تكتب فى مذكراتك
تمنى ان اقول للعام اجمع انا مسيحى واعتز وافتخر بانى مسيحى


----------



## soul & life (22 أكتوبر 2013)

هكتب على جدار بيتى


أنا و وطنى قصة وجع لا تنتهى


----------



## نجمة الثريا (23 أكتوبر 2013)

*احنا بنكتب على الجدران علشان كل واحد بمر يقرأ ويستفيد  *

*أنـــا بكتب ع الجدران*

*أحبك وطني ياااابيتي الأول*​


----------



## magdyzaky (23 أكتوبر 2013)

منذ أن صصآر الححب ♡̷      في زمماانناا إلككترونياًا      أصبحت جميع الحكايات       . / تنتهي بـ دليت    ،      ^ حقيقهہ ♡̷

   copy


----------



## انا للمسيح2 (23 أكتوبر 2013)

هكتب اسمى على كل الجدران 
وهكتب اوعو تنسونى ياحلى جيران واحلى اصحاب واحلى اخوات

شكرا على الموضوع الجميل ده


----------



## نجمة الثريا (24 أكتوبر 2013)

*مشاركتم راائعة اعجبتني ... واصلو *​


----------



## نجمة الثريا (24 أكتوبر 2013)

*"الكراهية تنبع من القلب، والاحتقار من العقل، وكلاهما خارج عن إرادتنا."*​​​​​​​​*.*​


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (24 أكتوبر 2013)

اهديكي من مقولاتي اثنان يارب يعجبوكي

 جزيل الشكر لتشجيعك ما نكتبه

لو عايز الراجل يبذل من طاقته  ضعه في منطقته 


بدل ما تفشي السر في حالك امشي وسر 



والله الموفق والمستعان 

        والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## نجمة الثريا (25 أكتوبر 2013)

*اعجبتني كثييرا هذه المقولة*

*أشكرك لمتابعتك ..*​



> بدل ما تفشي السر في حالك امشي
> وسر


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 أكتوبر 2013)

هكتب
فى ناس بتتضحك عشان فرحانة
وناس تانية بتضحكك عشان ماتعيطش
​


----------



## magdyzaky (25 أكتوبر 2013)

الدنيا لو جرحة لونها بلفرحا


----------



## نجمة الثريا (26 أكتوبر 2013)

*يا ناظر إلى كلمات سر إلى الأمام وابتسم للحياة*
**
**​


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (31 أكتوبر 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اهديكي من مقولاتي

الكلمة الاولي بمعني تظلل علينا

ليس فارس بلا جواد او دارس بلا مواد

المهم الكفائة مش لقب دكتور

لان اللي احنا شايفينه دكاترة في العدد

الجملة هي دا كترة في العدد

سبحانك ربي

انك جعلت اجندة ومواعيد لكل اجنة ومواليد

اللي اللقاء وفي امان الله


----------



## نجمة الثريا (1 نوفمبر 2013)

*اشكرك اخي مينا ع المتابعة *​


----------



## نجمة الثريا (1 نوفمبر 2013)

*سأكتب وبالخط العريض ليشاهده الجميع*

*" توقف....*
* الحياة جميلة ... ولكن بصحبة أناس طيبو القلب "*


----------



## نجمة الثريا (6 نوفمبر 2013)

*سأكتب ..*


*" اسرع في السير فإننا راحلون"*
​


----------



## بايبل333 (6 نوفمبر 2013)

هكتب "أرحل يا سيسى .........مرسى مش رئيسى.....
هكتب "الدباح واحد بس "


----------



## نجمة الثريا (16 نوفمبر 2013)

لا تحزن وقف علي قدميك واستنشق الهواء الجميل وسر في الطريق الي هدفك فهكذا هي الحياه


----------

